# For the girls...



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

For those of you with really long hair, how do you style it for a day of riding? DO you wear a helmet? My hair is waist length and I find it damn near impossible to have it still looking good at the end of the day! Between the wind and snow it's always tangled, frozen and damp by lunch time. Lately I have been wearing a braid in the back, and keeping the braid down the back of my jacket, but that makes it all messed up to. Any tips? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh geez, it's snowboarding not a fashion show


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

tipsyfry said:


> Oh geez, it's snowboarding not a fashion show


Very true.



However, if you are worried, do two French braids and bind them together in back of your head. You might need a friend to help.
Otherwise, style your hair with one of those manageability things - leave-in conditioners and whatnot- and then bring a brush with you to the mountain.


I chopped all of mine off, but it went to my butt a few years ago =P so much easier now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

LMAO, I wasnt asking because I care what anybody thinks is a fashionable hairstyle. I was asking because I like taking off my helmet/beanie to eat lunch and I usually have crazy helmet head going on when I do. Im fully aware that it is snowboarding and not a fashion show. I am my own person and would never ask a question like "Is this hair-do cool" or something retarded like that.  I was looking for suggestions on practical, not fashionable. I didn't see a better category to post my question in. 
The two french braid idea might work, thanks, I'll try that one out tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Snowstar said:


> LMAO, I wasnt asking because I care what anybody thinks is a fashionable hairstyle. I was asking because I like taking off my helmet/beanie to eat lunch and I usually have crazy helmet head going on when I do. Im fully aware that it is snowboarding and not a fashion show. I am my own person and would never ask a question like "Is this hair-do cool" or something retarded like that.  I was looking for suggestions on practical, not fashionable. I didn't see a better category to post my question in.
> The two french braid idea might work, thanks, I'll try that one out tomorrow. :thumbsup:


Haha, i'm just giving ya a hard time!

I'm not really a girl or anything but there is some that I board with time to time and i'll ask them what works best for them when i get the chance


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

I feel your pain, luckily I have really short hair 

Try gel/hairspray to hold it down in place under your helmet - preventing fly-aways.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

my hair comes down my shoulder blades, i ususally put in into two braids, otherwise it ends up in a huge knot. Plus at the end of the day, the braids make my hair wavy.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

You must be fashionable at all times!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

No worries, Im good there.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

cut it down. i always have preferred short hair. never was into the whole braids thing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

i'm trying to dread mine again. just sent the bossman an email w/ pics from the last time, asking if he'd mind. hopefully he says yes! it's been a year since i cut them & i'm soooo sick of this hair! it gets EVERYWHERE & is always getting in my face, bugging the hell outta me. and since i don't style it or even brush it more than once a day, it just hangs there & by the end of the day it starts to dread anyway, so fuck it, ima let it!


----------



## Type.O (Jan 15, 2009)

My hair is kinda short so no worries here. Life became so much easier since cutting it lol. With my goggles, face mask and hat, you really can't even see it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

girls in pigtails = win.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My gf does the braid thing too. Seems to work ok.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I have long hair too and I'd NEVER CUT IT for anything in the world!!!

Haha..

So I put it in pigtails...or a low ponytail, so when the helmet goes on, no interference. And then yes I definitely braid the hair! Or else it gets snow in it..it gets tangled..

Slip your hair under your neckwarmer (if you have one) and keep it inside the jacket as much as possible.

And then I put on a bandana type thing or thick headband type thing. (I dunno what it's actually called) But you can find it at accessory stores or anything like that...then you dont get funny toque hair too. Or even if you do, you cover it REAL quick.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

how about two braids going down the sides? :dunno:


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

braids only work well i could never do it always felt uncomfortable against the ear pads or back of helmet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

The two french braid thing didnt do so good. I think it is probably impossible to snowboard with long hair and not mess it up, or get it frizzy. :laugh: Cutting it is not an option, so I will just learn to live with messy helmet hair. Thanks all!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

^^^dreadlocks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

^^^^ trust that I could/would never rock dreads in my career. I need to maintain a very polished and professional image to be on top in my field. You can keep the dreads all to yourself


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Snowstar said:


> ^^^^ trust that I could/would never rock dreads in my career. I need to maintain a very polished and professional image to be on top in my field. You can keep the dreads all to yourself


dreadlocks don't hold you back, only your own self image does.

that being said, i don't know what you do for a living, so i guess i really don't know!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish you were right about that, NRG. Life would be simpler if people didn't take appearance into consideration when making first impressions, but they do. I live in a small town, so I dont want to get to into what I do/ who I am, but people inviest their life savings with me, and I own another business that is very 'square'. Dreads would freak my customers/clients/investors right out and would cost me business and contracts. Really, I can't even justify hiring people that dont fit the 'corporate image'. If I retired tomorrow I might get my hair all done in tiny braids or something though!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It's true. I knew guys who couldn't get jobs because they refused to remove piercings or cover tatoos. My guess is that dreads would be right out. But if they're good enough for Bob Sanders, people shouldn't have a problem with them.


----------

